# Meet our newest addition...



## christinaekenn (Jan 10, 2011)

Just sharing my excitement!

Meet Galaxy vom Kiahaus. Our newest Schutzhund/Agility girl. She was absolutely not planned and I am still a bit in shock that she is staying. 

"Lexi" came to us from our dear friends who imported the bitch in whelp from Europe. Lexi was an promising puppy and our breeder/friends wanted her in a working home. The right home didn't come along and since the breeder kept the sister and has another puppy held back looking for an agility home, she could not give time to all three. So she asked me to board/train Lexi for a bit until the right home came along.

3 weeks later she is staying. I loved this girl and her total enthusiasm but I already have two young German Shepherds and a Border Collie. My fiance (a very long time Malinois fan/owner), has been looking for a new puppy. His comment a few days ago was, "the only thing I can find wrong with her at 15 weeks old is that she isn't a Malinois". Next thing I know she is joining our family permanently  He travels a good bit to Iraq, Africa, and Afghanistan so I will still get to work her and he gets a great girl to train/trial when he is home. (at least when I let him! HA!)

Here is the video we made as a "sales" video just 6 hours before he said she could stay! Lexi puppy training- 15 weeks on Vimeo


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Congrats!!

She definitely looks like a keeper! And a fun pup to train! Love her enthusiasm and drive!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I agree with Leesa! I wouldn't have let her get away either.


----------



## rickaz80 (Feb 24, 2008)

Nice work and a great looking pup.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Is an unplanned puppy like an unplanned pregnancy?  Congrats!


----------



## GeorgiaJason (Jan 16, 2011)

a-freaking-mazing puppy


----------



## CainGSD (Nov 15, 2003)

Hi Christina,

Galaxy looks like a ton of fun! Denise couldn't have found a better spot for her to get worked.

I met you at the training building the week after Christmas and got to watch working with Cindy and Bev doing some agility practice. Enjoy the little one and please post more pictures.


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Why, would you not send me that puppy  lol...


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

She is awesome so into you already and ready to work and please....very very nice pup!!!


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

So... what's her pedigree?


----------



## christinaekenn (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone! We are so completely thrilled with her!


----------



## christinaekenn (Jan 10, 2011)

her mom is SG Juma von der Staatsmacht SchH1 and her father is V Agent vom Wolfsheim SchH3 (BSP) IPO3 FH2. Info on the parents can be found linked from here vom KiaHaus German Shepherds- Working German Shepherds in Georgia


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

christinaekenn said:


> her mom is SG Juma von der Staatsmacht SchH1 and her father is V Agent vom Wolfsheim SchH3 (BSP) IPO3 FH2. Info on the parents can be found linked from here vom KiaHaus German Shepherds- Working German Shepherds in Georgia


Very nice! I am expecting a litter out of Agent's half-brother, Bandit. I hope I get some of that nice enthusiasm and drive!

Btw, excellent job with the foundation work you are doing with this puppy. Super nice.


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

BlackthornGSD said:


> Very nice! I am expecting a litter out of Agent's half-brother, Bandit. I hope I get some of that nice enthusiasm and drive!
> 
> Btw, excellent job with the foundation work you are doing with this puppy. Super nice.


I have a young male from Agent's full-brother Arreck and yes, he is also full of SUPER enthusiasm and SUPER drives. Looks like the Dam of Agent, Arrek and Bandit passed that on to ALOT of her pups.

Nice pup for sure.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Very nice pup!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Very nice puppy... love her desire to work!! Nice drives and attitude.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Very nice pup, congratulations!


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

Beautiful young lady pup ! Loved her enthusiasm ! Great video, thanks for sharing !


----------



## christinaekenn (Jan 10, 2011)

exciting to know that some nice pups have come out of her father's side! 

luvsables, any videos of your boy? He sounds awesome!
Blackthorn, I will have to watch for your litter  can't get enough puppy breath.

Here is a short video of Lexi learning the take and hold yesterday for fun. 
Lexi take/hold 4 months on Vimeo We are having a blast with her! She is going to be a big girl though I think lol. Probably bigger than Trauma, my small Ace of Nike van het Bleekhof son (poor Trauma...he is going to get a complex lol).


----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

video from when Kai was 7mo old





 
video of his BH when he was 16mo. Kai i snow 21m





 
always love to share video of my boy. Keep ua updated on your pup as she grows.


----------

